# HVAC compressor contacts wiring????



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you have an ohm meter?

Turn off the breaker...
Start by ohming each compressor terminal to ground, to verify that your compressor is not DOA.

The 3 terminals are: C (Common) S (Start) and R (Run).

These letters are usually displayed by the terminals or on the terminal cover.
Your wiring diagram will tell you which color wire is Common, Start, and Run.

After you determine that your compressor does not have a direct short to ground, and you determine which terminal is C, R , and S, you should use a TermLock kit of some kind to reconnect your wiring.

You can us an ohm meter to determine the function of each terminal...











C is usually at 9:00, with S at 3:00, and R at 6:00 but this varies so you must verify it.


----------

